# Dog I.D. Tags



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

What kind of I.D. (if any) do you have on your Hav?

We have a friend who just moved to South Dakota and I was thinking about
sending him a new tag for his dog.

I found this and thought it was cute!

http://www.yappyhappy.com/html_folder/dogtaghome.html#


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love it. I have a friend that that bought one for her dog but it got stuck in the crate door 
Oliver and Comet have these tags----
http://www.boomerangtags.com/?gclid=CK3UmpX2xJ4CFShGagodWUQ1qQ


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*If the last kind are the ones you want, you can make them yourself at places like PetSmart! I think they are about $10.00 depending on which kind you choose.*


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We only use the slide on stainless "Boomerang" tags. They can't get caught on anything and they are nice!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

The Boomerang tags are heavier/thicker/better quality than any other tags I've encountered although I've not checked out the Petsmart ones. I also have the slide on tag, and also a dangly one for when we travel, to put on his car harness. I really like them.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Oh, and you can also order collars with your dog's name and your phone number embroidered on them.*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I have to admit that I don't have tags on my Hav's, though they are microchipped, which is a dire necessity!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

imamurph said:


> I have to admit that I don't have tags on my Hav's, though they are microchipped, which is a dire necessity!


I keep collars and my guys are microchipped as well. Last year, I accidentally left my gate open because I thought Bella was sleeping with my boyfriend in the bedroom. She got out and thanks to her name tag, I got a call even before I knew she was missing!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet have both tags and microchip


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Diane, I love those tags but 1 1/2 X 2" would be too big for my girls. Galen chews on anything on her collar that hangs down. 

I would really like the ones Missy posted but I need one for the rolled leather collar and will not tangle the hair on the neck.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I did order this one for Sophie that is really cool..it's a small cylinder that when you look into the one end you can see (through magnification) 25 lines of info.

http://www.idscopes.com/pet.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi wears two tags. One is a typical small round brass ID tag with his name and my cell phone# (in case we're traveling when we lose him!) on one side and our name/address on the other side. He also wears his AKC tag with 800# so that people can get his whole history (including secondary contacts, vet and breeder info) if necessary in an emergency.

They are both small, and don't seem to get in his way at all. He only wears his collar when he's outside, so we don't have to worry about it causing mats.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't keep collars on them unless we go out. They are chipped. On their collars I have the generic one from AKC and the one for their microchip, plus their rabies tag.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

imamurph said:


> I have to admit that I don't have tags on my Hav's, though they are microchipped, which is a dire necessity!


Kodi is chipped too, but I don't want someone to have to wait to get to somewhere that they can read a chip before they have a chance to get in touch with us. Plus, there are lots of non-dog people who don't even know about microchipping. That would save him if he ended up in a shelter, but I'd prefer that whoever first laid hands on him have the information they need to contact me ASAP.

We live on a farm, and over the years have had quite a few dogs wander in. If they have contact info for their owner on their collar, it has been so easy to just call the owner and get them back home. When they've even just had a license tag, it has been a lot harder... usually the town office can help with that when they are open, but I need to contain the dog until I can get in touch with them. We don't even have a full-time dog officer in our town, so it can be 24 hours before you can get a dog into the hands of authorities. The worst times have been when it's been a really sweet dog with not id tags at all.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Very good point! :couch2:


----------

